# Renault Master CV joint or wheel bearing



## Squibby (Sep 4, 2013)

I was coming back from the shops yesterday and noticed a clunking noise on full lock comming out of the car park, also while driving I have a whining sound, starts at 40 gets louder till 55 and then tails off slightly at 60, it is a constant niose stearing straight or turning right until you turn left and then stops.

Sounds like it's exspensive, any mecanics got any info it would be greatly received.

Squibby.


----------



## stonedaddy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Looks like u got it in one*



Squibby said:


> I was coming back from the shops yesterday and noticed a clunking noise on full lock comming out of the car park, also while driving I have a whining sound, starts at 40 gets louder till 55 and then tails off slightly at 60, it is a constant niose stearing straight or turning right until you turn left and then stops.
> 
> Sounds like it's exspensive, any mecanics got any info it would be greatly received.
> 
> Squibby.



I think your heading to the post just about sounds right. Bearing or UJ ....
.... Tom ....


----------



## Bakedbeans (Sep 4, 2013)

knocking on full lock - cv joint
constant niose stearing straight or turning right until you turn left and then stops - wheel bearing

Wouldnt worry too much about the cv joint, they can knock for thousands of miles


----------



## Squibby (Sep 5, 2013)

Many thanks for the info I thought it would be a bit of both the CV joint and wheel bearing I may as well get them both done at the same time, it will save the cost of having the van stripped down and put back together twice.

Squibby.


----------



## Woodster (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello squibby, Ii looks like i have just bought your old renault master. I was browsing the net looking at renault master conversions and one of your posts came and i realised the van in your avatar is the one i just bought. lol.

I hope you see this post as i would love to find out as much as i can about the van. I won't say what i paid for it but lets just say i paid to much. The know van needs a lot of work to get through it's next mot. I just hope i can get it on the road and at least get a year out of it. Please get in touch with any info you have . P.S. I didn't buy the van from you but from the guy you must have sold it to, so don't worry about telling me any faults you know about.


----------



## bru (Jan 9, 2014)

Squibby said:


> Many thanks for the info I thought it would be a bit of both the CV joint and wheel bearing I may as well get them both done at the same time, it will save the cost of having the van stripped down and put back together twice.
> 
> Squibby.


had same whining with mine , changed wheelbearing but ended up being drive shaft bearing , bearing wasn't dear so worth doing while driveshaft off ,
its on drivers side shaft but centre of van , there isn't one on passenger side ,


----------

